# Vacuum cleaner bags and spare parts



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

I recently bought a Daewoo vacuum cleaner from Carrefour and now need to buy some new bags. I went into Carrefour and they dont stock any. Where is the best place to find vacuum cleaner bags and other spare parts in general?


----------



## Olliesmum81 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi,

I recently bought a new hoover too but I asked what spares they stocked and they said that if you don't get panasonic, you have to go to the service centre to get what you need. Don't ask me where that is but maybe someone else will know. Found this though if it is any use! Maybe it's a long shot but worth a try.

Jumbo Electronics Dubai UAE - distributor of consumer electronics and technology products in Dubai UAE ( United Arab Emirates )


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Try Ace or Home they might have.
I cheated and got bagless vac


----------



## Olliesmum81 (Jul 4, 2010)

stewart said:


> Try Ace or Home they might have.
> I cheated and got bagless vac


Those folk with money,eh!!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Olliesmum81 said:


> Those folk with money,eh!!


Yeah indeed, I went for the cheap option as it doestn make much sense to spend all that money when you dont know where you'll end up next... Didnt think I'd have trouble finding the bags though!! Then again manufacturer's these days dont seem to give a toss about providing the spare parts anymore... It;s all about buying new and more, more, more...


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Dragonmart has everything!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Carrefour Customer Service gave me the number of this place in Al Quoz which apparently has these items. I just called them up and the conversation went from me having to take the vacuum cleaner to them :confused2:, them not having any dust bags for that model and me needing to call up in 1 week, which then became 1 to 2 weeks. Then when pushed they said Deira Market might have some, then i was told to phone tomorrow morning. I insisted and they checked their warehouse stock list  and lo and behold I was told (with the operator huffing at this point cause i made him work!!!) that yes they did have some in stock.
So will be going down tomorrow morning to see if that is the case and I am not leaving til they find them in the warehouse.:eyebrows: What the hell is wrong with these people? Aren't we the ones keeping them in business???:confused2:
Will keep you posted.
Next time i buy a vacuum cleaner in this country it will be bagless.......


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

well I just posted this in another thread but I might as well post it here because is the only thing that comes to mind:



> Jaysus, sounds like a real nightmare!!


Thanks for letting us know about this!! I need a portable vaccum to have for our company tradeshows and I will definitely not be buying a Daewoo


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> well I just posted this in another thread but I might as well post it here because is the only thing that comes to mind:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting us know about this!! I need a portable vaccum to have for our company tradeshows and I will definitely not be buying a Daewoo


It isnt only Daewoo.... it's common apparently. I highly recommend you buy a bagless one....


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> Carrefour Customer Service gave me the number of this place in Al Quoz which apparently has these items. I just called them up and the conversation went from me having to take the vacuum cleaner to them :confused2:, them not having any dust bags for that model and me needing to call up in 1 week, which then became 1 to 2 weeks. Then when pushed they said Deira Market might have some, then i was told to phone tomorrow morning. I insisted and they checked their warehouse stock list  and lo and behold I was told (with the operator huffing at this point cause i made him work!!!) that yes they did have some in stock.
> So will be going down tomorrow morning to see if that is the case and I am not leaving til they find them in the warehouse.:eyebrows: What the hell is wrong with these people? Aren't we the ones keeping them in business???:confused2:
> Will keep you posted.
> Next time i buy a vacuum cleaner in this country it will be bagless.......



Yoga girl, 
Did you went there To Al quoz as you mentioned ? And if you did , did you find vacium cleaner bags ??? I am in same situation and looking for them.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Midos said:


> Yoga girl,
> Did you went there To Al quoz as you mentioned ? And if you did , did you find vacium cleaner bags ??? I am in same situation and looking for them.


Hi Midos
I did go to Al Quoz. They didnt have the usual box set with dust bags and filters for my model in stock so what they did is took one from a vacuum cleaner they had and sold it to me as a spare part. 
They said if they had to order the Daewoo from Korea it might take 1 to 2 months...
I have been told that Dragonmart has all this kind of stuff and I will be going down there soon to check if it is true. Failing that since I will probably be going back home for Christmas I will get them in Europe as I know where to get them out there.
Let me know how you get on and if you need any more info.
Good luck!


----------



## JerryT (Jan 9, 2011)

:ranger: There seems to be a huge problem with "Customer Service" people here in Dubai. Some of them may even put you on hold for God knows how long! 





Yoga girl said:


> Carrefour Customer Service gave me the number of this place in Al Quoz which apparently has these items. I just called them up and the conversation went from me having to take the vacuum cleaner to them :confused2:, them not having any dust bags for that model and me needing to call up in 1 week, which then became 1 to 2 weeks. Then when pushed they said Deira Market might have some, then i was told to phone tomorrow morning. I insisted and they checked their warehouse stock list  and lo and behold I was told (with the operator huffing at this point cause i made him work!!!) that yes they did have some in stock.
> So will be going down tomorrow morning to see if that is the case and I am not leaving til they find them in the warehouse.:eyebrows: What the hell is wrong with these people? Aren't we the ones keeping them in business???:confused2:
> Will keep you posted.
> Next time i buy a vacuum cleaner in this country it will be bagless.......


----------

